# Big Onion Contest! For 2016...



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Lets see some onions! I'll post my biggest one after I sort through them.
One year we had a 2cooler donate a dove hunt for the biggest onion or was it the biggest matter? Anyone want to donate a prize ? If not its cool. Bragging rights.LOL I'm thinking I'll make the 2lb club but haven't weighed any yet.
Lark, I know your in the money, yours are still growing.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Yep, count me in. Been eyeballing some prime candidates.

I think I'll pull the bulk of mine early next week. Great onion crop...but the key is how well they store this year with all the water.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Mine just went into the ground so they won't be any contenders! I always enjoy see what you guys come up with. It seems so strange that some parts of your season are coming to an end, and mine are just beginning. It encourages me to worker harder in the garden when I get to see the nice produce coming your of yours.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Dick Hanks said:


> Mine just went into the ground so they won't be any contenders! I always enjoy see what you guys come up with. It seems so strange that some parts of your season are coming to an end, and mine are just beginning. It encourages me to worker harder in the garden when I get to see the nice produce coming your of yours.


Your in Dick its for 2016. I love seeing your stuff when my garden is burned up from triple digit heat.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Meadowlark said:


> Yep, count me in. Been eyeballing some prime candidates.
> 
> I think I'll pull the bulk of mine early next week. Great onion crop...but the key is how well they store this year with all the water.


From what I saw in my garden mine seem to be good. Will see! I noticed a few that were full of water but I'll eat them first. Honestly they seemed kinda of lite for their size. 
I was thinking that might be a good sign, Its mid 80's, not a cloud in the sky. 
Thinking that will dry them pretty good. Then some time in the barn will dry them completely.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

My barn is stuffed with onions. I had to get them out of the garden so there everywhere on the floor, hanging up ETC. I picked a few big uns out but need to keep searching. I haven't found a 2lb'er yet but I'm getting close.
I definately have a bunch this size & am very stoked with my onion harvest.
Just noticed I didn't get the onion in the pic just the weight. I'll fix it later.
I should of weighed them yesterday when I first picked them. This pic is over 24 hours of sitting in the sun, O well there curing very nicely.
Post up guys/gals.....


----------



## The Driver. (May 20, 2004)

Finished getting the rest of them hanging today. Had a great year and the family, neighbors and friends made out like bandits. Already had them drying out before I was able to weigh any.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

The Driver. said:


> Finished getting the rest of them hanging today. Had a great year and the family, neighbors and friends made out like bandits. Already had them drying out before I was able to weigh any.


Like your set up! That's what I need. Looking good bro. Good Job.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Wowzeer! Those are some fine lookin onions Guys!

RB... 1.87# might just take top prize. I wonder if Lark has his scale out yet?

Driver... Great Reds that you have there. I can grow whites and yellows, but Reds don't seem to like Minnesota. You were thinkin out side the box when you came up with that drying rack. Love it! Thanks for the idea.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Nothing huge but it's a decent yield.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Dick Hanks said:


> Wowzeer! Those are some fine lookin onions Guys!
> 
> RB... 1.87# might just take top prize. I wonder if Lark has his scale out yet?
> 
> Driver... Great Reds that you have there. I can grow whites and yellows, but Reds don't seem to like Minnesota. You were thinkin out side the box when you came up with that drying rack. Love it! Thanks for the idea.


Dick, you don't seem to understand, this is a fishing site & it is like catching the biggest fish. LOL! 
I know Lark he has this one onion that he grows every year under a grow light. He pumps that one onion with steroids just to win this contest. I can live with that but I can't stand not being in the 2lb club.
Petspoon your onions look great. Good job.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

The Driver. said:


> Finished getting the rest of them hanging today. Had a great year and the family, neighbors and friends made out like bandits. Already had them drying out before I was able to weigh any.


Very nice Driver. Please make a post next winter or so on how they stored. I've never stored upside down....but it looks great!


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Dick Hanks said:


> Wowzeer! Those are some fine lookin onions Guys!
> 
> RB... 1.87# might just take top prize. I wonder if Lark has his scale out yet?
> 
> ...


Dang, ran over my big one with the green cart, LOL....but I just may have one or two others to show!


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Pet Spoon said:


> Nothing huge but it's a decent yield.


Those are great PS! You did especially good considering lack of direct sunlight. Really tough to grow without a lot of sun...excellent!


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Rubberback said:


> ...
> I know Lark he has this one onion that he grows every year under a grow light. He pumps that one onion with steroids just to win this contest. I can live with that but I can't stand not being in the 2lb club.
> ....


Grow light, hmmm? Steriods, maybe striped bass guts would qualify, LOL.

RB you need to go dig up some more and find that 2lber....I can beat 1.87 I think....but yours was dryed, so that's close enough to 2lbs.


----------



## The Driver. (May 20, 2004)

Meadowlark said:


> Very nice Driver. Please make a post next winter or so on how they stored. I've never stored upside down....but it looks great!


 I did it this past winter and they stored just fine ML.


----------



## The Driver. (May 20, 2004)

Rubberback said:


> Like your set up! That's what I need. Looking good bro. Good Job.


It is 14 gage horse wire that I had laying around. I also purchased a child's bed spring for 5 dollars a resale shop that I have not put up yet which will work also.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

So, when did you all sow your sets?

I have never tried onions, I thought you planted the world famous 1015's back in October.

Learn me something y'all

John


----------



## The Driver. (May 20, 2004)

jtburf said:


> So, when did you all sow your sets?
> 
> I have never tried onions, I thought you planted the world famous 1015's back in October.
> 
> ...


I planted all 3 varieties along with carrots Thanksgiving weekend. Green onions you can do year round.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Lark you know I'm just messing with you. Here's my problem, not a bad problem to have. I got onions everywhere in my barn. I had to get them out of the garden. I got them hanging & all over the floor of the barn.
And at the same time I needed to dig my taters. Finally, got them out. Thank- God. Now its starting to sprinkle.
I'm not trying to make excuses but I messed up and didn't weigh them when I pulled them and they sat for a day and half in the sun. I did mention they felt lite when I pulled them. 
I gotta find a 2lber thats my goal. Guess, I'll take the scale out to the barn. Its a big mess. I'll get it sorta out tomorrow.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

When I look at Pet Spoons picture, I see some onions have a thin stem going into a big round bulb. Others have stems that are wide and get wider approaching the bulb. The stem get about as wide as the bulb itself. Does anybody know what causes the thick stem? Do thick stem onions keep as long as the thin stem onions?


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Dick Hanks said:


> When I look at Pet Spoons picture, I see some onions have a thin stem going into a big round bulb. Others have stems that are wide and get wider approaching the bulb. The stem get about as wide as the bulb itself. Does anybody know what causes the thick stem? Do thick stem onions keep as long as the thin stem onions?


I like wide stems. LOL!


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Dick Hanks said:


> When I look at Pet Spoons picture, I see some onions have a thin stem going into a big round bulb. Others have stems that are wide and get wider approaching the bulb. The stem get about as wide as the bulb itself. Does anybody know what causes the thick stem? Do thick stem onions keep as long as the thin stem onions?


PS will tell you I think that its the amount of sunlight....her garden does not receive full sun with lots of trees which really cuts down on the direct sun light.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

jtburf said:


> So, when did you all sow your sets?
> 
> I have never tried onions, I thought you planted the world famous 1015's back in October.
> 
> ...


John,

We plant them as soon as the sets become available here. Depending on the weather in the Valley that can be as early as first week of November to third or even fourth week of Nov. The key to growing big 1015 onions without bolting is to plant them as early as you can find the sets.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Rubberback said:


> Lark you know I'm just messing with you. Here's my problem, not a bad problem to have. I got onions everywhere in my barn. I had to get them out of the garden. I got them hanging & all over the floor of the barn.
> And at the same time I needed to dig my taters. Finally, got them out. Thank- God. Now its starting to sprinkle.
> ....


Reminds me of a favorite song:

_Oh, cloudy in the west and it looks like rain
Around the curve comes a passenger train

_*For RB, its around every curve comes another onion, LOL*

_"I got live stock, I got live stock
I got cows, I got pigs, I got sheep
I got mules, I got all live stock

_*I got onions, I got onions, *
*I got potatoes, I got carrots, I got all onions*

_Get your ticket at the station for the Rock Island Line
Oh, I may be right and I may be wrong
But you're gonna miss me when I'm gone_
_
_
*Gardens are the best.*


I may have to get out there and pull some onions....cloudy in the west...


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Meadowlark said:


> Reminds me of a favorite song:
> 
> _Oh, cloudy in the west and it looks like rain
> Around the curve comes a passenger train
> ...


I know, I get excited around onion & tater harvest time, its just like Christmas to me. I apologize for all my nonsense and 10 million post. Its exciting pulling onions & digging taters. Guess, I'm just getting old.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Looking like rain...so I pulled most of the remaining onions.

After a great week of dry weather, had several over 2 lbs topped by these two at 2.5 and 2.4 pounds. 

Now to get them all in dry storage.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Good Job! I doubt I can beat that. But I had a great harvest. The shear volume of big onions was exceptional.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Meadowlark said:


> John,
> 
> We plant them as soon as the sets become available here. Depending on the weather in the Valley that can be as early as first week of November to third or even fourth week of Nov. The key to growing big 1015 onions without bolting is to plant them as early as you can find the sets.


Thanks,

I might give them a whirl next year.

John


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Dick Hanks said:


> When I look at Pet Spoons picture, I see some onions have a thin stem going into a big round bulb. Others have stems that are wide and get wider approaching the bulb. The stem get about as wide as the bulb itself. Does anybody know what causes the thick stem? Do thick stem onions keep as long as the thin stem onions?


A few of mine done the same thing and I was wondering about the cause too.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

The hanging upside down trick looks like a good idea.I have some 1'' chicken wire I can make me a rack out of for my bigger onions.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Dick Hanks said:


> When I look at Pet Spoons picture, I see some onions have a thin stem going into a big round bulb. Others have stems that are wide and get wider approaching the bulb. The stem get about as wide as the bulb itself. Does anybody know what causes the thick stem? Do thick stem onions keep as long as the thin stem onions?


What I researched. I do believe sunlight is a factor. The onions in my troughs in direct sunlight did better than those in the garden. Need to take down a few more trees, but hard when space is a factor.

Although they're easy to grow, onions (Allium cepa) sometimes develop thickened stems. This is when the lower portion of the stalk, the portion visible above ground, becomes larger than usual. While this does not affect an onion's edibility, it is a sign of poor growing conditions or bolting. Potential causes of a thickened stem include seed head formation and temperatures that are too low.

Seed Head Formation
The onion sets -- small dormant bulbs -- you planted in fall are susceptible to bolting. Bolting is when the onions rush to produce seed heads in an attempt to reproduce. When they bolt, onions develop thicker stems that eventually produce seed heads. Biennial plants, onions produce bulbs two years in a row, but seeds only in the second year. Because onion sets are â€œsecond yearâ€ onions, they are more likely to develop seed heads. When this happens, the onion stem thickens to provide support for the flower and seed head.

Temperature Control
Soil that is too cold or onions that are planted too early in the growing season can bolt because the low temperatures mimic conditions for winter hibernation. Because of this, the conditions can cause the onions to put most of their energy into seed production, rather than forming large bulbs. Onions grow in U.S. Department of Agriculture plant hardiness zones 3 through 9. In Mediterranean-style climates, you can grow onions continuously from November through January. This reduces the chances that the onions will bolt. To further reduce problems, only plant onion sets that are smaller than the size of a nickel for bulb onions, as they will produce larger bulbs more successfully. If temperatures fall below 40 to 45 degrees Fahrenheit, you increase the risk of a seed head forming, and having onions with thick stems.

Bulbing and Natural Thickening
As the onion bulb starts forming, the onion stem will thicken slightly. This is a natural process of maturating, although if the stem becomes woody or extremely thick, this is an indication of â€œboltingâ€ -- that the seed head is forming -- rather than bulb forming. If your onion plants do bolt, you can still eat the onions, but the onions will be smaller and more prone to rotting when you store them. These onions will also be lighter in weight that non-flowered onions. The bulbing period changes depending on the cultivar of onion, although in general, the earlier you plant your onions, the larger the bulbs will be, as the leaves have more time to develop.

What to Do
To reduce the risk of bolting, do not plant onion sets that are more than a 3/4 inch in diameter. You can also cut off flower stalks when you see them starting to form, to prevent the formation of seed heads. For onions that are not at risk of bolting, break the stems -- even if they are thick -- when the leaves begin to yellow and die back. This helps the onions mature fully before harvest.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Don't believe everything you read on the net. I don't. I go with with info from people that are actually growing them at that moment. This goes with raising chickens, raising quail etc.
Lot of folks just research the net & compose their info from there & are actually not even growing a garden or they might not even have a garden. Every crop every year is different. The weather is different every year.
From this reading, why did I just have 1 onion bolt out of 400 & it was a red.
Why did I get so many onions over a pound that had thick necks HMMM!
My thick neck onions grew big bulbs. Well, I posted my results & you can do a search from years back on my onion crops right here on 2cool. 
I like posting here on 2cool because it has this function. I can go back & see what some say who actually grow onions & also look back on my crops from year to year. Its like my diary of my info.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

According to your info most of my onions should of bolted & very small bulbs.I beg to differ, my thick necked onions grew big bulbs over a LB.
Getting onions to store correctly. My take not read on the net but actual experience.
The key to good storage is to get most of the water out of the onion.
Let the onion fall over this indicates their finished growing. Do not water the onion anymore. You will notice the tops are turning brown & shrinking.
On a sunny warm day pull them and lay them in the rows. Let them dry in the sun.
depending on how hot it is leave them in the garden to dry some. Most years I leave them for just a few hours however this year I left mine for a little over 24 hours.
It was low 80's its usually mid 90's.
Then I hang them in my barn from a nail. I ran out of nails this year because I had so many. I did the 2cool table method. I really like to hang them all. Will see how the table method works.
The door on my barn is wide enough to drive my tractor into the barn. The door faces east so I get a good breeze at times in the barn. The floor in the barn is sand. This helps keeping the temps down. In about 2 weeks the onions should be dry. The tops will be completely brown, whiskers brittle, & the shell will be crispy. Mission accomplished.
My onions seemed light when I pulled them because I quit watering them & the ground was pretty much dried out & the onion was finished growing. That is my take on onions carry on. 
Not trying to be a smart arse but I don't agree with that article. JMO>


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm sorry I'm posting again but anytime you see an article about growing any veggie that says its easy to grow that right there should tell you something. 
Easy to grow. HA HA! All crops are hard to grow. You know why its a thing called work. Build the bed, enrich the soil, till, build rows, plant seed, water seed, might need a cage, fertilize crop, might need a side, pull weeds, pray for rain, cover crop from the freeze coming " We did this, this Year " and then pick crop. Yup piece of cake.
You can look on this site right here & see how many folks garden. From what I see not very many. If they do grow a crop I wish more would post. I like new ideas & love to learn different techniques for growing veggies.


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

Not that experienced with onions, but this was best year and crop ever. Could tell no correlation between thick and thin necks vs. bulb size, just saying.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Rubberback said:


> ...
> The key to good storage is to get most of the water out of the onion.
> ....


^^^^This^^^^.

Following days of heavy rainfall this year well in excess of 20 inches, we had one full week of bright sun. This helps immeasurably in drying them out prior to storage. Mine were still growing as of yesterday, but I pulled them because I didn't want them to receive any additional water...and it was cloudy in the west.

Like RB, the shed I choose for storage opens to the East on one side and I drive my tractor right in with onions. I conservatively estimate my 60 ft double row this year produced easily well over 200 pounds of onions. The top 11 sized onions totaled 25 pounds, easily averaging over 2 pounds per onion. Not one, none bolted during the season.

I expect them to store at about 90% well into next year. I like to "stage" mine:

Stage 1 remove all water for several days prior to pulling (need Nature's cooperation for this)

Stage 2 pull and then dry on the garden ground for about 24 hours.

Stage 3 move to storage shed and dry on racks in the shed for about a week to 10 days.

Stage 4 trim the dead ends and place on the "2cool" elevated table.

Stage 5 rotate every month or so during storage being careful to remove any that are soft and making sure none touch.

I'm in stage 3 now.

It's so worth it next winter when its cold and raining and blowing, we enjoy our potato soup, veggie soup, and stews made with everything from the garden.

Its all about taste and these onions are to die for.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Something to add lark nailed it. He's right you will get some soft ones and again he's right eat those first. I'll get flack from this statement but when you find that semi rotting onion, I sometimes depending on condition. I'll just wash it off real good & its still edible.
Last year was a real challenge for me, it never stopped raining and my onions didn't store that well. They were full of water. I ended up selling a lot of mine because of this. I did not want them to waste, this year I'm going with they will store just fine. It is pretty easy to figure this out, the onion will ouze water out you will see it. Plus, the actual weight will be obvious that somethings not right. After years of growing them you will know. As mentioned no problem just eat them first before they rot.


----------

